# Found crack in my frame - 2008 Spec Roubaix Expert frame



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

My bike mechanic found a crack in my frame two days before my annual NC mountain trip. I was pretty bummed but happy he found the crack. I guess I could have killed myself if the frame gave away while descending a steep mountain.

I took my bike to my LBS shop the next day and they fixed me up with a really nice all red Roubaix SL3 "test bike". They set it up to match my broken bike and moved my wheels and pedals. The bike was really nice and was a nice upgrade over my 2008 bike.

The shop contacted Specialized to find out what they had to replace my 2008 frame under warranty. Per the bike shop, this is a "bad" time of the year to get a new frame as the vendors are running low in inventory. The shop thought that I might be forced to get an upgraded frame. They later called me back and said the only option available was a 2012 Roubaix S-WORKS SL3 frame in either red/white or black. I picked the red/white combo.

I tried to post a link to the new frame/bike but the forum won't let me as I have less than 10 posts. Seems silly but oh well...

I know I should be thrilled but I would actually prefer the next frame down minus the S-WORKS logo. I am a pretty good recreational rider but not really worthy of this frame. I decided to go for it and upgrade the components from my original 2008 SRAM Rival components to the current 2012 SRAM Force components. I am waiting for the frame to arrive from Specialized and for the components to arrive. 

Now.... I am having second thoughts as I tend to over think things a bit too much at times. I am thinking that maybe I should see if I can sell the frame and buy something else. I am "not flashy" by nature (53 yo male... that rides 2-3 times a week, solo or with smaller groups; I have been riding road bikes off/on since I was about 25) and actually don't want to come across as a "racer wanna be" to the others folks that I ride with.

I know this is rather trivial but thought it might be a good topic for my first real post in t his forum. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

If I were you I would consider myself exceptionally lucky, do a few happy dances around the house and ride the heck out of your awesome new bike. You dont have to be a 'racer wanna be' to have a nice bike. Spend less time worrying about what others think of you and enjoy the benefits of having a bike that nice. Your personality and the way you interact with the group overtime will far outweigh any ridiculous judgements they might make about you based on your bike. Ive never once seen someone on a nice bike and thought they were a poser or anything negative because they didnt look like a Cat 1 racer. 

Love to see pics of the bike when you get your post count up!


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

Keep the s-works. It's an awesome bike. Who cares that you aren't a racer. I'm sure there are plenty of non racers on S-works bikes. Go out and enjoy it.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Red/white S Works is a sweet frame. I'd be thrilled. Enjoy it. If its a 54 send it my way. I'm 52 and also a rec rider.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky. I'm praying something cracks on my S-works SL3 so I can get an SL4 replacement. 

And I'm no racer, I just like having really nice equipment.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Take the new frame! It's not that "flashy". Geometry is virtually identical so it's no more a race geometry than what you have now. Pretty paint jobs don't make it a race bike. 

Specialized Bicycle Components
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

*Keep it!*

I know the feeling, I look at the S-Works and think similar thoughts that it would send a message that I think I am a better rider than I am.

I know I am just an average rider and I also “don't want to come across as a "racer wanna be" to the others folks that I ride with.”
Having said that, I agree with DS1239622, consider yourself lucky and enjoy.

I also had the 2008 Expert, same color. I had a warranty issue 4 months after I bought the bike.
I received a 2009 Pro frame in early 2009 as a replacement. I still to this day consider myself lucky

I have had several comments made by others in our club that I should be riding in the ‘A’ group instead of the ‘B’ group because of the bike I ride.
Silly, I know, but some people do think that way. However, ask yourself, why not me? Ride the bike, then I bet you will not want to sell it.

But if it’s a 56 and you do decide to sell it, let me know.


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback everyone. The frame and parts came in yesterday. I stopped by my LBS today and they showed me the frame and I can't believe how light it is. I hope to have the bike all built out by Friday or Saturday. Really looking forward to it now....

BTW -- I have decided to keep the bike since no one was looking for a 58..... and I will be happy and enjoy the bike. It might even give me more motivation to ride better and more often.

Thanks again for all of the feedback!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Pfft! Keep the new bike! Ride what you want and have fun!


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Post a pic of the new ride when it's done!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

augie05 said:


> Thanks for the great feedback everyone. The frame and parts came in yesterday. I stopped by my LBS today and they showed me the frame and I can't believe how light it is. I hope to have the bike all built out by Friday or Saturday. Really looking forward to it now....
> 
> BTW -- I have decided to keep the bike since no one was looking for a 58..... and I will be happy and enjoy the bike. It might even give me more motivation to ride better and more often.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the feedback!


There you go! That's the right way to look at it. Congrats and enjoy that new ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I think you made the right choice. I went thru something similar recently when a I had my Tarmac SL3 warranty replaced by an SL4 Pro frame set. Only i did nt think twice about it and love my new ride! Congrats and post a pic or two!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

OK now that we have that settled... Props to Spesh for stepping up - kind of. Does anyone else think their approach of "gosh, we don't have any more of the frame you bought, but we're happy to sell you this high end frame at a discount" is pretty weak sauce? Wouldn't you expect they would produce more of their affordable frames than the expensive ones? In my book, the response should be: "gee, sorry we don't have your frame but here's a more expensive one FOR FREE!". It's their product that failed, and it's not the user's fault that they didn't plan their production runs to include their failure rate. The customer shouldn't have to wait an indeterminate time for them, to have the same model in stock either. If it's in the warranty period, customer should get a new frame in their size regardless of how high up their line Spesh has to go - period. Anything less is poor customer service in my book. I mean, come on, they already have a HUGE markup on carbon frames. They're still making money even "giving away" a new frame.


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't believe that Spech made him pay. 

I have been "warranty upgraded" by Spech a couple times in the past. Never had to pay a cent more.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> OK now that we have that settled... Props to Spesh for stepping up - kind of. Does anyone else think their approach of "gosh, we don't have any more of the frame you bought, but we're happy to sell you this high end frame at a discount" is pretty weak sauce? Wouldn't you expect they would produce more of their affordable frames than the expensive ones? In my book, the response should be: "gee, sorry we don't have your frame but here's a more expensive one FOR FREE!". It's their product that failed, and it's not the user's fault that they didn't plan their production runs to include their failure rate. The customer shouldn't have to wait an indeterminate time for them, to have the same model in stock either. If it's in the warranty period, customer should get a new frame in their size regardless of how high up their line Spesh has to go - period. Anything less is poor customer service in my book. I mean, come on, they already have a HUGE markup on carbon frames. They're still making money even "giving away" a new frame.


The OP never said he had to pay for an upgrade. Neither did I. I had a 2011 model year bike and ended up with a 2012 better model at no cost at all! Wrong rant!!


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I interpreted OP's statement: 

"The shop thought that I might be *forced* to get an upgraded frame." (emphasis added)

to mean he had to pay. 

Honestly, so my thinking went, why would anyone complain about getting a better frame unless they had to pay for it? I could be wrong. Glad that they gave bb1857 a better frame for free - as it should be. Hopefully that's the case for OP too.


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

No extra charge required. I will post pics thus weekend when done. Fingers crossed....


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Enjoy the new frame. Don't worry about what others think, unless you get an urge to purchase a Team Sky Kit.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the pics! I will say that I wish Specialized would help the LBS's out a bit with giving them some labor dollars when there is a frame problem. Many times the cost to transfer parts gets passed along to the end user but in my case my bike only a little more than a month old so the shop didnt think it was right for me to have to pay. I was happy about this but didnt think it was fair so i paid for the cables, BB adapter and stem spacers to at least help them a bit.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

Maaaaaaaaan............. u got a free upgrade to an S-Works. U should be the happiest person on earth. Haha


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

KEEP IT! (But I'll give you two grand for it).


----------



## augie05 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I got the bike back last Friday. I have been busy riding and tweaking it. I have put about 150 miles on it thus far. I had to take it back to the shop twice for gear adjustments and once for a very loud creaking noise. The creak turned out to be from the headset area and my LBS was able to resolve quickly. I thought the noise was coming from the BB or crank area but I was wrong. I took it back to get the gears adjusted yesterday and the LBS said the cables were stretched. The shifting was so bad that I thought it really had a major issue but the LBS was able to fix it up in about 10 minutes. I took it for a test ride yesterday and it now shifts flawlessly. 

As a reminder, I used this as an opportunity to swap out my 2008 SRAM Rival set for a new 2012 Force component set. Everything was switched to Force except the front derailleur with ended up as a Red piece. Not sure if it is 2012 model or a leftover 2011. The LBS didn't know which seems strange.

The only holdover parts that originally came with my old bike is the seat post and the stem. I may replace these items at some point but not in a hurry.

I am thrilled with the new bike. I rode with the A/B group last week and I held my own and likely had one of my best ride in many years. Fingers crossed that the rain holds out and I can ride tomorrow.

I posted a picture of the bike with everything installed. The LBS suggested that I try a black saddle so I now have a mix of white tape and a black seat.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks awesome! 

Congrats on the literally new bike.


----------



## Sparkyscott (Jul 21, 2012)

Gorgeous! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Bike looks super! I'm sure you got a lot of comments on your group ride.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Beautiful bike! Enjoy the upgrade!


----------

